# MRC Prodigy Advance 2 problem ?



## tungvt2006 (Mar 31, 2020)

Hello 
I use MRC prodigy Advance 2. It works OK. Yesterday, I reset the address for Mikado loco 2-8-2 on the short track. After placing the loco (with tender) on the track, checking and turning on the MRC power, the display shows text *Vld* (see pic att) and buzzer. So what is the error above? How to fix it?
Thanks


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

You have a short somewhere. That is the abbreviation for "overload". It probably has nothing to do with your changes to the decoder.


----------

